# Residencia question



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Please can anyone tell me if you can get residentia as an EU citizen in Portugal if you have a criminal record in the UK, but with all other factors ie sufficient income etc in place?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not a question that's asked or forms part of EU Regulations which are, although might have a bearing if you need employment

Registration

During the first 3 months of your stay in your new country, you cannot be required to register (to obtain a document confirming your right to stay) but can do so if you wish.

After 3 months in your new country, you may be required to register with the relevant authority (often the town hall or local police station).

To obtain your registration certificate, you will need:

Employees / Postings abroad
Valid identity card or passport
Certificate of employment or confirmation of recruitment from your employer

Self-employed
Valid identity card or passport
Proof of your status as self-employed

Pensioners
Valid identity card or passport
Proof of comprehensive health insurance
Proof you can support yourself without needing income support.

You do not need to provide any other documents.

Just on Health Insurance registering with the Portuguese NHS covers this requirement


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

It wasn't a question on our residence form.
Basically residence is just the place you've decided to pay tax - and as most criminals are rich i would have thought Portugal would welcome you with open arms 

If you want to become a Portuguese citizen i think it might come up


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Thankyou very much to both. Not asking for myself, or for someone who is rich on other people' pickings. Just like to point out that some people get a criminal record for nothing at all. My son nearly got one in London for losing his bus ticket...


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats partly why we live here.
Very few speed cameras, no hidden camera's watching your every move, much lower crime rate , and the police are more likely to kick you up the arse and tell you to pay up than waste a lot of time effort, money and ruin peoples life over something as stupid as a bus ticket.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Agree Steve. We have settled here now and love being able to park relatively easily, enjoy the helpfulness and kindness we have been shown as newcomers to the country by all the Portugese we have met, both in an unofficial and official capacity. I have fallen in love with this country and am so grateful that we can come and live here...even though I do also love the UK, warts and all.


----------

